# Store bought beddding or use blankets for bedding?



## Drew (May 13, 2008)

I was on a site looking at a number of ppls rat cages, and alot of them didn't use bedding, instead they used like towels or w/e and they would just throw them in the washer 2 times a week. What do you guys think about that? Or does that stink?


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

definatly DO NOT use store bought bedding! if your rats ever swallowed that stuff then you may as well say your good bye's to them! that stuff is very toxic to them and is very harmful to there stomachs! please use old rags or soft fleece as a bedding and not store bought hamster bedding!! please!! thankyou so much,
bffel3


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

There are some store bought beddings that are safe for rats, so it's just up to your preferences. Carefresh and Aspen are both good, though they can sometimes be a bit dusty. I personally use fleece on all the shelves, and towels on the bottom of the cage, because it saves SO much money in the long run. 

Bedding that you buy from the store tends to get pricey rather fast, and I just don't have the money for that. Fleece and towels don't neutralize the pee odor as well of course, but you can just shake them out and wash them once or twice a week.


----------



## Drew (May 13, 2008)

why fleece rather then towels?


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, the only reason that I use fleece on the shelves instead of towels all over is that fleece is easier to find in pretty colors and patterns. LOL

I just like it because it brightens up the cage a lot. The only reason I use towels on the bottom instead of fleece is because not only is it impossible to clip the fabric to the pan that's in the bottom of our cage (the towels are heavier (so the girls tend to mess with them less than fleece), but the pan is so large that it's kind of a waste of fleece bc the girls chew whatever is on the bottom to shreds.


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

ya, i got a rat fleece and i thought that it would look great in my rat cookie's and daisy's cages.


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

the fleece does make it look pretty-er


----------



## Drew (May 13, 2008)

ok so i guess i'll give towel on the bottom once i get my rats, i dunno how i'll rig stuff to the balconies since if you just lay it there they'll move it off.


----------



## leilastroud (Apr 6, 2008)

you could clip it on on the top or the bottom, or some water based glue (non toxic of course) that would pull away when you need to wash , or try staples or something. other people will probably come up with lots more ideas!

Leila :0)


----------



## Drew (May 13, 2008)

So will towels work just as well cause i don't have any fleece.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

As long as the towels don't have the large loops (rat feet can get stuck and injures can occur), towels are fine.

People use fleece because it's super-absorbent and it wisks liquids off the surface. If you use fleece, be sure to wash it 3 times or so before use. If you don't, it's not as absorbent.

I'm not sure why the one poster said store-bought beddings are dangerous, that's certainly not true! Yesterday's News (NOT scented; the cat litter is the same as the small animal litter but cheaper), Carefresh (and beddings similar with different names), Eco-bedding (though it doesn't do much for odor control) and Aspen are all safe beddings that can be used. Clumping or fine cat litters are not okay, and pine and ceder should always be avoided.

Some people really enjoy using fleece/towels. We did, but have changed back to Carefresh, because of the amount of cages vs. the amount of wash we were doing. However, it works fine, in my experience, our problem lies in being a rescue. Some people notice more of a smell, so you'll definitely have to see how it works out for you.

Do be prepared... Some rats will chew towels/fleece, and it will need to be replaced, so think cheap (ie, not fancy-schmancy expensive towels or using the family bath towels, etc) and stock up.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Towels will work if you can't fine any fleece, but you do have to watch out for little ratty toes and nails snagging on the terrycloth loops. Some people have had rats tear toenails off, and blame the towels. Other people have used towels just fine, so it depends on how much risk you believe exists, and what you're willing to assume. 

Fleece is great though, they love it, it's durable and easy, and cuts right up for making hammocks and the like. I buy mine as odds and ends from Wallmart usually, so it's pretty cheap.


----------

